# Smoking in UAE



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So the powers that be are looking at stopping smoking on all public beaches now.

Now I think this is a top idea, you see the lovely white sands of the beaches and then there's all the brown *** ends, yuk! Just makes the place look dirty to the tourists and residents alike.

I'm also looking forward to the doubling of tobacco prices - why not triple it, or quadruple it - or more, and the closing of the tobacco farms in the Western regions too.

Smokers should be ostracised and persecuted in the same way that (say) drunk drivers are.


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

Agree, agree and once again - agree!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

As a smoker, I think you are being very unfair. Drunk driving is not the same as smoking. I understand having designated smoking areas, but we do not deserve to be ostracised for smoking. It's an addiction and one of the worst kind.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> So the powers that be are looking at stopping smoking on all public beaches now.
> 
> Now I think this is a top idea, you see the lovely white sands of the beaches and then there's all the brown *** ends, yuk! Just makes the place look dirty to the tourists and residents alike.
> 
> ...


Mr. Capp - you are being tough today  It's a good idea to prohibit smoking in public places and to fine drivers who smoke and drive cuz it distract the attention same as talking on mobile and driving, but still they can't be as dangerous as drunk drivers. Plus as an ex-smoker I don't mind to smell cigarettes from far away from time to time )))


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

What about shisha on the beach,  Damn.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

:llama: :llama:


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I smoke, I quit for a year before coming to the UAE and then moved into a house full of smokers in a country where it costs £1 a pack. I am also completely week minded when it comes to Nicotine which meant I started again. On and off the Wagon at the moment. I would love to see the banning of smoking in public places as when it happened in the UK it made giving up sooooo much easier - The only place I ever want one is in the pub.

**** ends on the beach irritate the hell out of me but then I always take the little ash tray from the car with me as I am such a considerate (and modest) person! Or I dont smoke on the beach as I am usually trying to do something surfing related so the wheeze rather drops the "cool look" factor.

Roll on the ban - though Sheisha bars have to stay as that is obviously completely different and nothing that tastes of mint and grape can be bad for you.... surely??? :wink:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> So the powers that be are looking at stopping smoking on all public beaches now.
> 
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the doubling of tobacco prices - why not triple it, or quadruple it - or more, and the closing of the tobacco farms in the Western regions too.
> ...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> So the powers that be are looking at stopping smoking on all public beaches now.
> 
> Now I think this is a top idea, you see the lovely white sands of the beaches and then there's all the brown *** ends, yuk! Just makes the place look dirty to the tourists and residents alike.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> As a smoker, I think you are being very unfair. Drunk driving is not the same as smoking. I understand having designated smoking areas, but we do not deserve to be ostracised for smoking. It's an addiction and one of the worst kind.


I have never quite gotten my head around how far this part of the world is behind in this regard ....

Just ask yourself why the same cigarette companies sell their poison to you here as cheaply as they do ,compared to just about anywhere else in the world? .... Not because their your best friend ..... obviously and merely to get you hooked and make more money!

Agree in part ... so thats your choice! .... People breath the garbage in, recycle it along with what ever other human bodily things people get, then push everything back out as their garbage ..... if smokings that good, why not keep the smoke all to yourself too? 

Do I urinate on every one else ..... I think not! ... And as an ex bodily fluid/substance why do smokers then think its OK to expel their ex bodily fluids/substances into my lungs without my concent? .... I am sure smokers would object if the situation was reversed instead of just all the time .... me .... me ...me! ..... woosh ! ....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> As a smoker, I think you are being very unfair. Drunk driving is not the same as smoking. I understand having designated smoking areas, but we do not deserve to be ostracised for smoking. It's an addiction and one of the worst kind.


You smoke???


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Bali was the cheapest place I have ever seen for cigarettes, 200 Marlboro lIghts for £3.50, which at the time was less than 1 packet in UK     needless to say bought another suitcase, filled it up and took it home  : D:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

sbp said:


> bali was the cheapest place i have ever seen for cigarettes, 200 marlboro lights for £3.50, which at the time was less than 1 packet in uk :d :d :d :d needless to say bought another suitcase, filled it up and took it home :d : D: :d


you smoke??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> I have never quite gotten my head around how far this part of the world is behind in this regard ....
> 
> Just ask yourself why the same cigarette companies sell their poison to you here as cheaply as they do ,compared to just about anywhere else in the world? .... Not because their your best friend ..... obviously and merely to get you hooked and make more money!
> 
> ...



I agree with what you're saying Fatenhappy, but I was merely refuting Andy Capp's point of view that smokers are the same as drunk drivers. There is a very big difference and it is unfair to compare the 2 vices. I have yet to meet a smoker who is proud of the fact that he/she smokes. Every single one of them has tried to quit at one point or the other. Nicotine addiction is one of the worst kind and an extremely hard habit to quit.

I fully support the ban of smoking in public places and will even support the quadrupling of cigarette prices in the UAE. But for all the years that I've lived here, I am amazed to see how the government is taking such strong measures to prevent cigarette smoking in the UAE and turn a blind eye to all the serious crime taking place in this country. Never once have I seen a press release about how the authorities are planning to crack down on the voyeurs, rapists, child molesters, murderers and drug dealers (yes there are many in Dubai!) that are roaming freely among us. We hear about a few sensationalized murder cases and how the police solved them within a week, etc. But what about the child abuse and rape cases? How many of those and how many murder cases are actually swept under the rug? It seems to me that the government has a warped sense of priorities.

Having said all of this, I am proud to say that I quit smoking 5 years ago! And although, I did fall off the wagon last October (few extenuating circumstances made me realise how much I'd missed Mr. Malboro ) I'm almost there the second time around and don't plan on starting again once I'm through.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> You smoke???


We learn something new every day, don't we SBP?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> We learn something new every day, don't we SBP?


Believe me Pamela please, I am not pulling the Micky or poking the bear.

I really do empathize with anyone who has been there...... similarly, when I was a serious smoker for many many years and in reality, its probably the hardest thing I have ever had to do ....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Believe me Pamela please, I am not pulling the Micky or poking the bear.
> 
> I really do empathize with anyone who has been there...... similarly, when I was a serious smoker for many many years and in reality, its probably the hardest thing I have ever had to do ....


I agree 100%. Smoking is horrible, which is why I'm almost done with it the second time around. I'd like to say I've quit again, but I still turn to cigarettes when things get rough these days, so until I'm rid of the dependancy completely, I won't wear the badge of honour! I'm almost there....almost!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

One day what ever ..... Your choice ... there's no right or wrong thing with this (from experience and heaps of_ "mates nagging" _.... everything is when ever and what ever happens, when ever ... people nagging don't help !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> One day what ever ..... Your choice ... there's no right or wrong thing with this (from experience and heaps of_ "mates nagging" _.... everything is when ever and what ever happens, when ever ... people nagging don't help !


Oh no, I am in the midst of quitting. I just don't want to say that I've quit and then have anyone see me with a cigarette in my hand and call me a liar. As of mid June (at the very latest), I will be a non-smoker.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

When ever it works for you .... _"enshalla" _ ..... I know I have been there and good luck when ever !


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I agree with what you're saying Fatenhappy, but I was merely *refuting Andy Capp's point of view that smokers are the same as drunk drivers.* There is a very big difference and it is unfair to compare the 2 vices. I have yet to meet a smoker who is proud of the fact that he/she smokes. Every single one of them has tried to quit at one point or the other.* Nicotine addiction is one of the worst kind and an extremely hard habit to quit.*
> 
> 
> .


Why not? They kill more people.....

And as for addiction? Well perhaps if you hadn't started in the first place there wouldn't be a problem, but, OH yes, it's somebody elese fault.

As F&H says, maybe next time we'll start to urinate all over you smokers, see how you like it?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Why not? They kill more people.....
> 
> And as for addiction? Well perhaps if you hadn't started in the first place there wouldn't be a problem, but, OH yes, it's somebody elese fault.
> 
> As F&H says, maybe next time we'll start to urinate all over you smokers, see how you like it?


I didn't blame anyone else for my smoking addiction. It is all my fault. And I'm not into golden showers, so please move along now!!


----------



## michellebell85 (May 24, 2010)

So can't wait for a ban on smoking on ALL beaches!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We are all behind you... some just are in a foul mood....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> We are all behind you... some just are in a foul mood....


Not at all, it's just why should I as a none smoker be FORCED to inhale someone else's ****? Answer me that then blondie!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Honestly... you inhale alot worst over in that neck of the woods.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Honestly... you inhale a lot worst over in that neck of the woods.


At least they don't kill you slowly with their smell.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Smoking is a horrible habit. If you are trying to stop, I wish you the best. 

I do not wish to have to deal with smoking. I do not like it when a business banishes it, but then they just stand at the front door puffing away.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Pamela's post above ^^^^ HA!

I started after years of nagging my parents and actually managed to get my mum to quit and my dad onto the old Hypnotherapy (which I used to believe was a load of mumbo jumbo until I saw it really help him). I didn't pick one up until 4 years ago - I then smoked socially (odd I know as it is about the most anti social thing I can think of). I watched it Kill my Grandad (he was a Naval chap and never without a Pipe).

But for some very stupid reason I had one with a beer and then I am afraid I got hooked - it is sooo easy to start smoking despite how awful it tastes and the smell it leaves, but once you are hooked it is a million times harder to stub out your last ciggy.

As I said the ban in the UK was the only reason I found it easy, I handed over my duty free stash to a friend I didn't like very much anymore and that was it, I was never around smoking and never had a problem with it again.

The thing is every smoker knows how bad it is. Try not smoking for a few hours and breathe into a cotton wool bud, it will turn yellow - there is nothing attractive about it at all, but it is a vice I turn to every time I have a couple of beers or I am planning on committing Hari Kiri after a tough day.

I have nobody to blame but myself, however when studies into the harmful effects of drugs ranks smoking about 25 places above a drug like ecstasy you do wonder why it isn't just banned altogether.

Patches, inhalators, none of it works unless the smoker wants to give up and I personally have to admit that there must be something inside me that doesn't truly want to put the cancer sticks away yet, though I tell myself every day to do so.

I am looking forward to my move so I am not living with smokers anymore which helps immensely as every time I have tried to get back on the wagon in the UAE I have had one handed to me when I have had a tough day.

The worst thing you can do though is to preach to a smoker, we aren't learning anything we don't already know, it has to be a personal effort. I'm not sure banning us to some corner of hell works either but, whilst I try to smoke considerately (I won't pick one up if there are children around or if I am in a restaurant) at the pub being surrounded by other people all doing it makes the same consideration difficult.

And for my final paragraph a devils advocate side to it all. My parents run a country pub in the UK, awesome place if I do say so, the smoking ban resulted in a 20% fall in their wet sales though, and not an equal increase in food sales, which indicates that there is a lot of people out there who are in the same position, for whom the ban in public spaces alone will not help.

Pamela, my final date is June to, let me know how you get on. Smokers Anonymous if you like!

Andy, I entirely agree with you for the most part, it's dirty it kills and it is anti social in the extreme, thing is, an addict won't care unless they want to.

Anyway here's to giving up.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sandypool said:


> Last edited by sandypool; Today at 12:42 AM. Reason: I smoke with beers not bears actually!


PMSL ^^^

I understand that Sandy (even gave you 450+ rep points), but in this case it's my health I'm talking about not yours, if smokers want to kill themselves slowly, go ahead, I'll be sad when you go, but that is YOUR choice.

The thing is I don't have a choice, if I want a beer in a usual bar then I have to inhale your smoke. My clothes have to reek of stale tobacco. Why is that right? What gives smoker's the right to do that to me?

Can anyone answer me that one?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not leaving here - just I currently share in Al Ain and will be moving into my own accomodation elsewhere in the UAE - Dubai Marina is the plan! And I agree if ever I am at a table smoking next to you feel free to remove it stand on it and wallop me if I compain! :0)

Edit: Actually I just got what you meant by go. I keep telling people I can't read between the lines haha sorry!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> PMSL ^^^
> 
> I understand that Sandy (even gave you 450+ rep points), but in this case it's my health I'm talking about not yours, if smokers want to kill themselves slowly, go ahead, I'll be sad when you go, but that is YOUR choice.
> 
> ...


Andy, I remember you telling me that your closest friends smoke, you've been around smokers all your life, etc etc. Why don't you just change friends if it bothers you that much? Or stop going to the pub? Drink at home! Heck you could be naked, sitting in front of the laptop having a beer and no one would know nor bother you with their cigarette smoke!! Doesn't get any better or healthier (ahem!) than that!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

But why should he, or anyone, stop going to the pub? Why should non smokers have to adjust their lifestyle to accommodate smokers?

To me, smoking outside is just as bad. It's a form of air pollution and I really hate it when I'm sitting outside having a meal and someone lights up beside me and I have to inhale their smoke. Or on a beach when I'm trying to relax in the fresh air and someone lights up, and again I have to inhale it.

It's not only here that they try to make cigarettes addictive. It's well known, in fact their was a lawsuit in the US a few years ago against a cigarette manufacturer, that proved that they deliberately add chemicals to cigarettes to make them addictive. Their target market is teenagers who are more likely to be influenced by the advertising (again this was proven in the trial) and are more likely to get addicted. 

So yeah Andy I take your point that if you smoke, it's your own fault. But I do feel that the cigarette manufacturers have to take some responsibility for deliberately targeting a vulnerable market & trying to get them hooked.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh no, I am in the midst of quitting. I just don't want to say that I've quit and then have anyone see me with a cigarette in my hand and call me a liar. As of mid June (at the very latest), I will be a non-smoker.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Stick buy your date and dont look back.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

nola said:


> But why should he, or anyone, stop going to the pub? Why should non smokers have to adjust their lifestyle to accommodate smokers?
> 
> To me, smoking outside is just as bad. It's a form of air pollution and I really hate it when I'm sitting outside having a meal and someone lights up beside me and I have to inhale their smoke. Or on a beach when I'm trying to relax in the fresh air and someone lights up, and again I have to inhale it.
> 
> ...



I was just teasing Andy Capp. I would never seriously ask him or expect him to stop going to the pub and sit naked in front of his laptop just because he does not like cigarette smoke! What if the webcam comes on by mistake!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I was just teasing Andy Capp. I would never seriously ask him or expect him to stop going to the pub and sit naked in front of his laptop just because he does not like cigarette smoke! What if the webcam comes on by mistake!!


Very very scary................................................................!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:focus:Alot of people here seem to smoke though. :focus: 

I love sitting outside on the walk and then someone smoking comes by. UGGHHHH. 

Wish we could make a smoke bubble. Where they had to have a bubble around them where they blew their filth into the bubble and some filter would then work on the air. BUT they would have to deal with the nasty air until it could be cleaned up enough to meet a standard and released  I bet smokers would LOVE that.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> :focus:Alot of people here seem to smoke though. :focus:
> 
> I love sitting outside on the walk and then someone smoking comes by. UGGHHHH.
> 
> Wish we could make a smoke bubble. Where they had to have a bubble around them where they blew their filth into the bubble and some filter would then work on the air. BUT they would have to deal with the nasty air until it could be cleaned up enough to meet a standard and released  I bet smokers would LOVE that.


Well that's basically what non-smokers have to do isn't it, to have their bodies inwardly raped by ignorant self centred people who, no matter how "nice" they appear on the outside don't give a toss about killing people around them.


----------



## Jessi (May 17, 2010)

Almost everyone know smoking cause some ailment, though couldn't say NO to it. Because of late reactions.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I was just teasing Andy Capp. I would never seriously ask him or expect him to stop going to the pub and sit naked in front of his laptop just because he does not like cigarette smoke! What if the webcam comes on by mistake!!


LOL! That would be scary! On the other hand it could answer a lot of questions we have about him....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jessi said:


> Almost everyone know smoking cause some ailment, though couldn't say NO to it. Because of late reactions.


Late reactions? No it's because they're weak. I wonder do Crystal meth addicts get the same treatment by society, "Oh it's OK, just let them do it in front of us, I'll change my lifestyle to accommodate these druggies"

Why should we? Who/what gives you (any smoker) the right to abuse MY body?

No-one, not one smoker has an answer for that.

Go on then.....

Anyone.

ANSWER??????


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Can't agree more, Andy. 

The dangers and health risks of second hand smoke are well known and I resent it that I'm the one who has to accommodate smokers by having to move to a new table in a restaurant, or even leave, or not be able to go somewhere because I don't want to stink of smoke or put my health at risk

Why are smokers the first ones to complain whenever there is a restriction or ban put on smoking?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nola said:


> Can't agree more, Andy.
> 
> The dangers and health risks of second hand smoke are well known and I resent it that I'm the one who has to accommodate smokers by having to move to a new table in a restaurant, or even leave, or not be able to go somewhere because I don't want to stink of smoke or put my health at risk
> 
> Why are smokers the first ones to complain whenever there is a restriction or ban put on smoking?


Not one of them will answer my question though, because they KNOW they can't.

Shameful, really shameful.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

I'm waiting for the answer too


----------



## Jessi (May 17, 2010)

Its hard for smokers to give up than Alcoholics. Smokers are really burning themselves as well as others.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jessi said:


> Its hard for smokers to give up than Alcoholics. Smokers are really burning themselves as well as others.


Is that my problem? NO.

What is my problem is their perceived supercilious right to inflict pain and suffering on others because of their weakness and addiction.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And smokers....


Is this too young to start - let's face it his father says it's OK and he looks perfectly healthy to him!

HERE


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> And smokers....
> 
> 
> Is this too young to start - let's face it his father says it's OK and he looks perfectly healthy to him!
> ...


Thats terrible.............................!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Alcoholics are not any better than smokers. They probably don't poison the people around, but they do so to their babies.... even if mother does not drink, but so does father, it's unfair to the future kids... 
... well and parents of this little boy are dumb!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Alcoholics are not any better than smokers. They probably don't poison the people around, but they do so to their babies.... even if mother does not drink, but so does father, it's unfair to the future kids...
> ... well and parents of this little boy are dumb!


They only harm their babies when the mother is pregnant and drinks heavily, not each and every day attempting (and often succeeding) to give their children cancer.

Smokers (in public places) should all be tried for murder.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

No to mention emphesyma, the leading cause of which is second hand smoke exposure.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh stop it Andy!:boxing:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh stop it Andy!:boxing:


Just unsubscribe from the thread Jinxgirl and you wont have to read it.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> Just unsubscribe from the thread Jinxgirl and you wont have to read it.


She loves me too much stu!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You lot can be quite mean I see. I hope i am never on the receiving end of the meanness.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> They only harm their babies when the mother is pregnant and drinks heavily......


I'd argue though that Alcoholics can do as much harm to the people around them as smokers, but the harm is mental, sometimes physical, and far more acute than what a smoker can sometimes cause.

(Lived with one).

I think though Andy the answer to your question in general is thus, no smoker feels they have the right to poison you, but like I said before an addict won't care, plus its the one area where many smokers can be quite ignorant, I know a fair few who are unaware of the effects of secondary smoke beyond the annoyance it causes. I guess the best example would be of that chap in the UK who used to present record breakers Roy Castle who contracted lung cancer, he believed, from years of playing the trumpet in smokey Jazz Clubs.

Like I said I only smoke around other smokers, but I am sure there are other people in the bar who are unable to escape, however when I light up it is not an active decision to do harm to another person it is simply a habit. Plus in the Trader Vics in Al Ain I think there are about 3 people out of a hundred at the bar who aren't smoking.

If you ever find yourself in Al Ain though - the Palm Sports complex which consists of several club houses including a decent rugby club are all non smoking - I frequent them as much as possible as that way I have no choice but to not smoke!

This thread is quite amusing in some ways, the American Jynxy sticking up for the smokers and the Brit Andy casting us to the inner circles of Hell if he could...

Anyway I make a firm promise that once I move to your local boozers I will have stopped, the patches are ready, and I have done it before. I just don't think I could quite finish this part of the project at work without them unless I killed an entire department who cause me nothing but trouble! Maybe I should go and smoke in their office and kill two birds with one stone aye?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

this is now a









website


----------



## Jessi (May 17, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Smokers (in public places) should all be tried for murder.


This will be best, Andy..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> this is now a
> 
> View attachment 2205
> 
> ...



Not whilst I am moderating, it isn't. 

AndyC - you are being very melodramatic about this issue. Anyone who smokes in public should be tried for murder? Ridiculous and out of proportion.

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Not whilst I am moderating, it isn't.
> 
> Are you a smoker Elphaba


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It has been known. It's not relvant as my point is that a little tolerance goes a long way. Even suggesting that a forum is non-smoking is plain silly. 

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> It has been known. It's not relvant as my point is that a little tolerance goes a long way. Even suggesting that a forum is non-smoking is plain silly.
> 
> -


it's very close to the idea of virtual bar though )))
ah... how i miss a cigarette, but no no, i better control myself to not start again...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> It has been known. It's not relvant as my point is that a little tolerance goes a long way. Even suggesting that a forum is non-smoking is plain silly.
> 
> -


Tongue in cheek.
I would love to see you patrolling peoples lounge rooms to try and enforce it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> Tongue in cheek.
> I would love to see you patrolling peoples lounge rooms to try and enforce it.


I've always liked a challenge 

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm glad I've been out all day and didn't have to deal with Andy's rant! Too much drama for my liking!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well if smoking doesn't get us cell phones will do it in the next decade anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Not whilst I am moderating, it isn't.
> 
> AndyC - you are being very melodramatic about this issue. Anyone who smokes in public should be tried for murder? Ridiculous and out of proportion.
> 
> -


Totally agree with you Elphaba - well said!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

yummybrummy said:


> Totally agree with you Elphaba - well said!!


The irony is missed on so many people...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok AC, keep the thread going 

Here is some Ammo for you;

gulfnews : Girls as young as six smoke in GCC

gulfnews : Tobacco marketing drives focused on women, children

gulfnews : Readers welcome proposed ban on smoking in public places

gulfnews : Smoking may be banned on beaches in UAE

gulfnews : Dubai declaration to fight smoking


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Nothing from a decent newspaper?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> Ok AC, keep the thread going
> 
> Here is some Ammo for you;
> 
> ...


Talk about the old adage why have a dog and bark yourself?

Tough no-smoking law on its way - The National Newspaper
Health chief calls for total ban on smoking - The National Newspaper
Omans parents call for a smoking ban - The National Newspaper
Do you think the ban on cigarette sales near schools should be extended to mosques and hospitals? - The National Newspaper
(Happy Elphy?)
I like this bit



> Dr Wedad al Maidoor, the head of the National Tobacco Control Committee, said after the two-day discussions that it had been decided to disallow smoking rooms.
> 
> “All of us agreed that it will be a total ban and that we should follow guidelines from the World Health Organisation which say if you specify a smoking area it should be outside the building,” she said.
> 
> *It is likely that smokers will be forced to move at least 25ft away from the building entrance to avoid smoke “blowing in the door”, she added.*


Can't wait for that, the beer garden in the Irish Village could well become pleasant!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Nothing from a decent newspaper?
> 
> -


I have never seen a decent newspaper in my life


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> I have never seen a decent newspaper in my life


A relative concept....

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well the kid has now cut down from 40 a day to 15!

Right result!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well the kid has now cut down from 40 a day to 15!
> 
> Right result!


The little fellow is doing great at cutting down. 
Great parents he has


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow I really don't know what to say about all the things said about this??? Why not just make soda 100 dirhams a can and beer 500 dirhams a bottle so i feel better about seeing pop-tops in the sand and drunk people acting like fools. no Really What they should do is just outlaw everything anyone likes to do that someone else doesn't like.....how bout that??? if 100% of the population doesn't like something it should be illegal. I don't drink so they should outlaw it......perfect...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

bigbang70 said:


> Wow I really don't know what to say about all the things said about this??? Why not just make soda 100 dirhams a can and beer 500 dirhams a bottle so i feel better about seeing pop-tops in the sand and drunk people acting like fools. no Really What they should do is just outlaw everything anyone likes to do that someone else doesn't like.....how bout that??? if 100% of the population doesn't like something it should be illegal. I don't drink so they should outlaw it......perfect...


Why not just do that and put a tax on sex as well


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Someone would have to be the sex tax police... I wonder who would volunteer?


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Banning cigs in pubs? "Excuse me sir, please stop ruining my lungs while I try to destroy my liver."

I smoke and I'm in for designated areas... but please not in the pubs...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Ossy said:


> Banning cigs in pubs? "Excuse me sir, please stop ruining my lungs while I try to destroy my liver."
> 
> I smoke and I'm in for designated areas... but please not in the pubs...


This is the case in alot of countries now.


----------

